# Strange Algae, calling all expert!



## SterlingArcher (Feb 11, 2012)

Any idea how to stop this type of Algae?

My HC Cuba not doing so hot either.










6 Gallon Fluval Edge 
42 LED 7000K (Not very bright)
Desktop CFL 23 watts 6500 K
10 hour period










Flourite Black
Seachem Iron+Flourish 
N, P, K, dry 
EI dosing.


----------



## jsadlersos (Apr 24, 2012)

looks like diatoms to me dutchess


----------



## SterlingArcher (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahah, I see what you did there. 


You guys wants ants?, because this is how you get ants! I mean the algae not getting any better. I cut off the infected parts, and it shows up a few days longer. 

On the bright side, I fixed the yellowing HC Cuba. 

Anyone?


----------

